# Keitler M3 Spin Bike



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone ever use a Keitler M3 spin bike? 

I'm gonna be taking spin classes and cannot get an positive answer from anyone about what kinda cleat I'll need in order to be compatible with their pedals.

The website says Shimano Compatible..... Not sure which shimano cleat they are referring too. I contacted the YMCA where I'll be taking the class and the only person who knew was the spin instructor who apparently is only there during the classes.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

It's SPD. I've never even seen look-style pedals in a general health club.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

K. Now just so I'm clear. My buddies SPD cleats have three screws. On sunday I saw another set of SPD with only 2 screws..... Which ones are on the spin bikes?


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

schwinn makes a 3 way pedal with straps, spd and look/spd-sl. I've only seen them in a gym that already had schwinn bikes

https://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-95150-Triple-Link-Pedals/dp/B000F5M580


----------



## IMHusker (May 1, 2009)

The YMCA that I work at has standard SPD/toe clip pedals, however I have seen at another YMCA in the city that had SPD-SL or Looks. I didn't get a great look at them to see for sure, but they definitely weren't standard SPD's.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

And 'standard' SPD is the one pictured above? Or is the 2 screw cleat the 'standard' SPD? I'm so confused because I never knew there were two types of SPD pedals. Seems kind of silly that they could not just use a different name....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tommyrhodes said:


> And 'standard' SPD is the one pictured above? Or is the 2 screw cleat the 'standard' SPD? I'm so confused because I never knew there were two types of SPD pedals. *Seems kind of silly that they could not just use a different name*....


They do.
http://www.trianglecycling.com/edit-this-from-admincp-than-forum-f4/spd-vs-spd-sl-t34715.html


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

The Keiser M3 comes with what Keiser calls the "Shimano combo pedal," which most likely refers to a pedal that takes the 2-bolt SPD cleat ("mountain bike / touring cleat") on one side and offers a non-cleatable platform on the other. As long as you're wearing shoes to your first class, I think you'll be good to go.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I really cannot stand using toe cages though so I'm hoping to avoid that. I just wish shimano had come up with a different name for the the two types of cleats and not just add two letters to the previous name. Because now people refer to both as SPDs and it could be either way.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> My buddies SPD cleats have three screws.


That's SPD-*SL*. Totally different cleat and pedal. 

All spin bikes that have clipless pedals have SPD. The small two-bolt metal cleats, often used for MTB pedals.


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

*Mt. SPD*

You need the basic mt style cleat 2 bolt. I use the performance version I picked up for $5. Spin bikes use the most basic type of spd recepticle so just get the basic single angle release cleat, multirelease is overkill unless you mt bike with shimano pedals. I've been to a few gyms that have 1 or 2 bikes setup with look/flat pedals but at every gym the majority/all bikes are setup with shimano mt spd/flat pedals.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

tommyrhodes said:


> I just wish shimano had come up with a different name for the the two types of cleats and not just add two letters to the previous name. Because now people refer to both as SPDs and it could be either way.


It is confusing, I agree. But be glad you're not also into rowing and have to deal with yet another Shimano marketing acronym: SRD.  
http://boat.shimano.com/publish/content/global_rowing/en/us/Home/SRD600.html


----------

